# Hd Shredder auf Boot CD



## PhoenixDH (19. September 2005)

Hab hier ne alte Festplatte liegen, die ich zum Verkauf Shreddern wollte !
Kennt da jemand ein gutes Programm das auf ner Boot CD drauf ist ?
Sollte schon möglich sein die Platte 3 mal mit wirren Daten zu überschreiben !

Dank euch !

Hab auf der Ultimate Boot CD 3.3 gekuckt, da ist nix drauf !


----------



## fluessig (29. September 2005)

Wieso stellst du dir nicht selbst was zusammen?
Es geht auch ohne BootCD. Bau doch die Platte in deinen PC ein und lass da ein tool drüber laufen.


----------

